# JANA-DENVER CO.



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I have side by side 20 ga made by JANA-DENVER CO. and in says made in Spain.

Just wanted to more about it. Nobody seems to know about it around oakes.

Are they common? Is it a high value gun? I was just curious. It was my 1st shotgun, i was cleaning it the other day and happened to think about this.


----------



## joe dow (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi, I hacve a Jana denver 20 gauge sXs that i love, i had the chokes opened to skeet 1 and skeet 2, great for pocono mt. grouse and woodcock. i picked it up about 14 years ago for $350 and my friends nieghbor who is a gun smith said that it was an absolute steal! This year the stock broke and needs to be replaced. I hunt real hard with it and it has never failed me. Enjoy yours, let me know what you hunt. Joe


----------

